# Klipsch new guy question



## osmosis600 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey , guys im new to this whole spkeaker thing so i decided to try something else besides those HTIB ones. I found the KLIPSCH F-1 system (2xf-1s,1xc-1,2xs-1,1Xksw sub) for 940$ + free shipping, i was wondering if theres anything better for this price range? i looked and looked and could not find anything else for this cheap. Its a small room and im really on a budget , what do you guys think


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Will you get a chance to listen to them before you buy? If you can and like it then that's all that matters. You could do a lot worse. Are you sure it is a KSW sub and not the Sub-10? The new Sub-10 is a little more robust than the KSW-10.

In a small room that system should be good, if you like the Klipsch sound.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------

